# question about Ipod and Imac (closed system computer products)?



## marmin (Jan 25, 2008)

Can the key technology and business strategies Steve Jobs implemented with the closed system of the iPod be applied successfully to the iMac and other Apple closed-system computer products? Defend your answer with examples of what could or could not be accomplished for Apple's computer product line.


----------



## marmin (Jan 25, 2008)

*help please*

can you help me to answer this question, please???


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds like a school o'business assignment question.... ??????


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

research


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

HA! Trying to cheat on an exam are ya? LOL.

Two questions in a row, and both sound exactly like exam questions. Odd. 

A7


----------



## marmin (Jan 25, 2008)

*do not say that*

hello

please don't say that

I want just a help from you

it is a part of questions i did not know how to solve it from a case study.

i solved some question, and some other not.

that is all

please


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

marmin said:


> Can the key technology and business strategies Steve Jobs implemented with the closed system of the iPod be applied successfully to the iMac and other Apple closed-system computer products? Defend your answer with examples of what could or could not be accomplished for Apple's computer product line.


Absolutely.

Working closely with the iPod model, Jobs and crew have already started implementing a more closed-system with its upcoming product line.

For instance, the new MacBook Air. Doing away with the CD drive, Apple is forcing consumers to purchase and download new software directly from Apple's online iTunes Software Store. While some have been critical of this decision, industry experts agree this is a smart move, as it prevents the spread of viruses.

In a same manner, Apple is locking their Safari web browser to Apple's own version of the Internet known as eWorld, again in an attempt to protect users from information overload.

Rumors on the development of the next iMac show the USB ports being removed, and the keyboard and mouse being wired directly to the computer. This will prevent users from using USB drives to share files, a move applauded by the RIAA, as most files shared are illegal MP3s.


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Working closely with the iPod model, Jobs and crew have already started implementing a more closed-system with its upcoming product line.
> 
> For instance, the new MacBook Air. Doing away with the CD drive, Apple is forcing consumers to purchase and download new software directly from Apple's online iTunes Software Store. While some have been critical of this decision, industry experts agree this is a smart move, as it prevents the spread of viruses.


Message edited. Props to Guytoronto...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

marmin said:


> Can the key technology and business strategies Steve Jobs implemented with the closed system of the iPod be applied successfully to the iMac and other Apple closed-system computer products? Defend your answer with examples of what could or could not be accomplished for Apple's computer product line.


The answer is definitely... yes.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Rumors on the development of the next iMac show the USB ports being removed, and the keyboard and mouse being wired directly to the computer. This will prevent users from using USB drives to share files, a move applauded by the RIAA, as most files shared are illegal MP3s.


I could see this being developed as an educational version - _maybe_. but there are just way too many other peripherals that need USB to remove that functionality compleatly. Even if you have a network shared printer - Cameras, camcorders, scanners, audio interfaces, back up hard drives.... 

Yeah, I don't see this as a real option.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

I think you missed the point of this post totally.
Loook at the orginal post and this one and yours.
Of course its unreasonable. Think about it.



zarquon said:


> I could see this being developed as an educational version - _maybe_. but there are just way too many other peripherals that need USB to remove that functionality compleatly. Even if you have a network shared printer - Cameras, camcorders, scanners, audio interfaces, back up hard drives....
> 
> Yeah, I don't see this as a real option.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

minnes said:


> I think you missed the point of this post totally.
> Loook at the orginal post and this one and yours.
> Of course its unreasonable. Think about it.


Part of the question was also what could not be accomplished. The comments about the negative implications of a lack of USB ports are relevant. To my way of thinking. 

This question does not only pertain simply to a technological model but to a business model. From a business perspective, to remove USB ports from the iMac would be I believe a bad move.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> Absolutely.
> This will prevent users from using USB drives to share files, a move applauded by the RIAA, as most files shared are illegal MP3s.


I'm sorry but I have to beg to differ with the logic here. MP3's are not predominately shared by the use of USB drives. They are shared over the internet with bittorrent clients. Removing USB ports wouldn't even put a nick let alone a dent in the numbers of MP3 files being shared.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

screature said:


> I'm sorry but I have to beg to differ with the logic here. MP3's are not predominately shared by the use of USB drives. They are shared over the internet with bittorrent clients. Removing USB ports wouldn't even put a nick let alone a dent in the numbers of MP3 files being shared.


 keep going...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

screature said:


> I'm sorry but I have to beg to differ with the logic here. MP3's are not predominately shared by the use of USB drives. They are shared over the internet with bittorrent clients. Removing USB ports wouldn't even put a nick let alone a dent in the numbers of MP3 files being shared.


You still don't get it do you?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

titans88 said:


> You still don't get it do you?


Since you seem to think you have an understanding beyond that of those of us who have replied, maybe you could provide some useful dialog beyond trying to belittle your fellow community members. Or you afraid to have your thoughts being subject to scrutiny?

EDIT: Silly, Silly me - I need another cup of coffee. Sorry titans88.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

titans88 said:


> You still don't get it do you?


Ok, Ok (light bulb goes on) duho! Torontoguy, you are too mean! Suckered me in too. HA!HA!HA! Too funny! But do you really want it on your conscience that you led to this poor guy getting an F.:yikes:


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

screature said:


> But do you really want it on your conscience that you led to this poor guy getting an F.:yikes:


I'll be able to live with myself. Now if you don't mind, I have to go push some old ladies down some stairs.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't feel bad, screature, it took me quite a while to "get" guytoronto too -- but now I eagerly look forward to his posts.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> I'll be able to live with myself. Now if you don't mind, I have to go push some old ladies down some stairs.


----------



## marmin (Jan 25, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you for helping me every body, especially Mr.gytoronto

Mr.gytoronto, you gave me a great help 

Thank you very very very much.

Really you a have a big heart

I ask Allah (who create the world) to lead you to the right truth of this life.

Thank you again

 
:clap:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

marmin said:


> Thank you for helping me every body, especially Mr.gytoronto
> 
> Mr.gytoronto, you gave me a great help
> 
> ...


guytoronto, maybe it is time to come clean. What da ya think?


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

Now now, we don't expect marmin to just use one internet resource, do we? I'd assume he's planning on using at least half a dozen for a well researched paper.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

As a follow up, further rumors have emerged about the revitalization of the Newton project.

As a third evolution of the project (Newton was phase one, iPhone/Touch was phase two, NEW Newton project phase three), it will sport many new features, including the ability to record live video and audio. Combining the third evolution of the product, plus the enhanced recording features, Apple will name the product the "Apple TriCorder".

Already in beta testing, the TriCorder has gone through 4 major hardware revisions. It is anticipated that project division leader Stephen Mark will release a 'golden master' candidate product this fall "TriCorder Mark V".

Stay tuned.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned the "free naked lady" iPod promotion.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Steve Jobs created the world!!!!!!


----------



## moya 1079 (Nov 9, 2009)

*can you answer the quote for me?*




marmin said:


> Can the key technology and business strategies Steve Jobs implemented with the closed system of the iPod be applied successfully to the iMac and other Apple closed-system computer products? Defend your answer with examples of what could or could not be accomplished for Apple's computer product line.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

moya 1079 said:


> can you answer the quote for me?


When is your assignment due, and who do you usually pay to write your essays for you?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

You know it's illegal to dig up the dead! You could be fined!


:lmao:


----------

